# Simrad Evo help



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

bugslinger said:


> Any have any experience with these suits? I’m wondering why my unit has stopped recording and saving my tracks that I’ve run. It’s especially frustrating since I’ve been ranging into new to me water with known hazards. Any advice?
> thans


I'm no expert on these but I have a GO9 XSE and first thing I'd check would be the SD card. First is it locked so it can't write new files and second is it full. On mine the max size card you can use is 32G so maybe you have a bigger card but you've exceeded the unit's max. I've noticed that those files get big quick and I haven't recorded enough to test the limits but I was thinking I'd run out of room pretty quickly. Haven't seen any detailed discussions online anywhere but would love to understand it better. Please post back to this thread if you gather any good Intel. Good luck!


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

GitFishin said:


> I'm no expert on these but I have a GO9 XSE and first thing I'd check would be the SD card. First is it locked so it can't write new files and second is it full. On mine the max size card you can use is 32G so maybe you have a bigger card but you've exceeded the unit's max. I've noticed that those files get big quick and I haven't recorded enough to test the limits but I was thinking I'd run out of room pretty quickly. Haven't seen any detailed discussions online anywhere but would love to understand it better. Please post back to this thread if you gather any good Intel. Good luck!


The SD card has nothing to do with recording or saving tracks unless they are trying to be exported to a chip that has insufficient space. In most cases, that is not the case. The issue is likely either 1) the OP has saved more tracks to the unit than the unit can handle and the capacity is full or 2) the unit is working fine but the main chart settings are set such that those data are hidden from view. In the case of #1, tracks will need to be deleted before new ones can be created. If the screen looks like a mess of spaghetti trails, some need to be deleted. It only records so many tracks etc, before overwriting others. In the case of #2, the main chart settings need to be changed back to to display Tracks.


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

Egrets Landing said:


> The SD card has nothing to do with recording or saving tracks unless they are trying to be exported to a chip that has insufficient space. In most cases, that is not the case. The issue is likely either 1) the OP has saved more tracks to the unit than the unit can handle and the capacity is full or 2) the unit is working fine but the main chart settings are set such that those data are hidden from view. In the case of #1, tracks will need to be deleted before new ones can be created. If the screen looks like a mess of spaghetti trails, some need to be deleted. It only records so many tracks etc, before overwriting others. In the case of #2, the main chart settings need to be changed back to to display Tracks.


I misread his post. I was thinking sonar recordings.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

bugslinger said:


> Any have any experience with these suits? I’m wondering why my unit has stopped recording and saving my tracks that I’ve run. It’s especially frustrating since I’ve been ranging into new to me water with known hazards. Any advice?
> thans


Do you manually start recording each outing or is it automatically done?


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

It should retain its settings and start automatically


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

scissorhands said:


> Do you manually start recording each outing or is it automatically done?


I'm not the OP but on my GO9 XSE it prompts me every time I turn it on if I want to continue an old trip or start a new one. Either way it displays my previous tracks.


----------



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

scissorhands said:


> Do you manually start recording each outing or is it automatically done?


You can set it to do it automatically or not.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

You can also set it up to automatically overwrite old tracks as you lay down new ones. Likely your unit is set to not overwrite new tracks when the memory is full. The manual will show you how to set it up or I'm sure there is a Youtube video.


----------

